# cyno afra red top dwarf



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I picked up some fish today labeled as "cynotilapia red top dwarf". Anyone know what cyno species specifically this name is referring to?


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Well - I'm a bit frustrated already. I bought these from a reputable store, and now I don't know what I bought. Red top cynos all over the place - all different fish.

I may return them.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Post a picture.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would definitely seek out better information from the store. I'm glad you did research and found that there are several 'red top' _C. afra_ species - too bad it was after you got them.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

why_spyder said:


> I would definitely seek out better information from the store. I'm glad you did research and found that there are several 'red top' _C. afra_ species - too bad it was after you got them.


This is true - I don't normally buy without knowing. I went to a very reputable local store that always has good stock and many varieties. Scientific names, variants, etc - listed on the tanks. I could not remember all the Cyno species, so figured the "red top dwarf" was simply another variant that I could easily identify.

I did quite a bit of research before going on what I wanted, so I am pretty frustrated that I may have to net these 12 fish and return them.

I guess if they look good, $5.40 a fish is not a bad price, but not knowing is not good.

I will try to get a picture.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the store is reputable then they WILL have the scientific name and collection point and will be able to provide it to you, right?


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Here are some pics. They are not the best.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Even with the pictures you will need to see if the store can tell you what location they are. _C. afra_ from Hai Reef, Chimate, Likoma, and Puulu (to name a few) all look very similar. If you add to the equation the amount of coloration variation that can occur within each location... well it makes telling them apart somewhere around impossible.

Good looking fish no doubt, but if you ever wanted to sell some fry you get.... it could be tough selling.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

After getting some time today to observe the fish (these are at work and I don't see them too often), I am not taking them back. They are great little fish. One male is all colored up and about 4 more are thinking about it. The females have a great blue sheen and even some touches of yellow on the top of some of the dorsal fins.

Their behavior is different from any other mbuna that I've kept. That may be because they have an entire 150g tank to themselves. I'm becoming more and more convinced that many of us keep specimen that are too large or too many types of fish in our tanks (which are often too small) to see much that resembles natural behavior.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I emailed the fish manager at the store where I bought them, but no response.

After further research, it looks like I most likely have C. afra Likoma.

Anyway, the fish are doing great. I have 12, but I may add more.

Do these numbers make sense for a 150? I'm not looking really to overstock the tank, just to have a good looking amount.

18 of the afra Likoma
12 msobo - magunga
8 rusties
5 syno multis


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 150?


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> What are the dimensions of the 150?


It is a 6' tank. Basically a taller 125.

Should I keep a smaller group of afra and a larger group of msobo?

This is the 2nd of two 150g tanks sitting in a corner. The first has 30 demasoni, 9 yellow labs, and 10 acei. That tank looks great, so I'm kind of using that as a reference, though the fish are still maturing. The afra are not as colorful as the demasoni, so should I stick with 12 afra, and have 15 msobo? I'm just not sure how many msobo makes sense.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I liked having 5 species of mbuna in my 72" tank. You have the equivalent with double helpings of afra and msobo. It depends on whether you prefer the color of your msobo females) or the color of your afra females, since those will be the majority of your fish.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay - so at this point - the look of the tank is all that is at stake - right? 15 msobo will live well together? Should I try for a certain m/f ratio? 3m/12f?

Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There was another thread on mosbo ratios by cichlidaholic, I know she keeps them and finds the females aggressive. If I come across it I'll edit this post. Otherwise you might want to search.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks DJ - I found the thread, and 3m12f was actually spot on with her recomendation for a 6' tank.

Thanks!


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I picked up 8 rusties today.

The rusties and the afra will be in the tank alone for a month or so until the msobo arrive.

So far, there is not much color in the tank. Hopefully they will color more as they mature and the msobo will bring the right splash of color.

Will the msobo be too aggressive in this tank with the afra and rusties?

In my other 150, the demasoni are aggressive, but are the dwarf fish with larger mellow fish (yellow labs and acei). I'm wondering now if the msobo will be too aggressive with the mellow dwarf (afra and rusties).


----------

